# Yellow Lobster.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Here is something interesting, a "yellow lobster" don't know why they call it yellow, looks orange to me.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/WeirdNews/2009/06/11/9764141-ap.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There's a facility somewhere out east where they have lots of these kind of lobsters. I've seen pictures of all white ones, half red half blue, all blue, all white....


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

so, they're just natural abberations?


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

one looks cooked...... the other......... not...... lol


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

They all look the same to me - YUMMY!


----------

